# Help! Guppy with shredded tail!



## defyentropy (Feb 15, 2012)

So yesterday I noticed one of my fancy male guppies had a nip out of his tail, so I treated with Melafix, left the lights off, and left it at that. Just checked in today for the first time, and his tail is completely shredded. It also looks like his colors are a bit faded. He's hiding in the top corner of the tank resting on the thermometer where no one can really get to him. I have no clue what to do, I'm treating with Melafix again but not sure what to do beyond that. I'm going away for the weekend tomorrow so I need to deal with this quickly. Help!


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Water parameters, tankmates, other symptoms?


----------



## defyentropy (Feb 15, 2012)

2 mollies, 1 other male guppy, 1 female guppy, an algae eater, and a breeder net filled with guppy fry.
Water Parameters:
Nitrate: between 0-20
Nitrite: 0
Hardness: 25
Cholrine: 0
Alkalinity: between 80-120
pH: around 7.2

He's been hiding out in my floating grass, resting on top. Barely swimming, when he does very weak. I doubt he'll make it through the day at this point. Should I be worrying about my other fish as well? My male molly is a little slowed down but seems fine otherwise, and everyone else is normal.


----------



## defyentropy (Feb 15, 2012)

And it's a 10 gallon.


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

Tail disappearances can be ammonia levels. Most 'algae eaters' are big enough to spike ammonia, as well as a lot of fry.
What type of molly, and what type of algae eaters?
I know what, for instance, if those molly are balloon molly, then your ammonia is probably high enough to be the culprit. 
Though, its entirely possible that you have a mean male guppy on your hands. I've had a male that chased ALL OTHER FISH until they committed seppuku-fish style- and jumped out of the tank.


----------



## defyentropy (Feb 15, 2012)

My mollies are plain lyretails. I've had an ammonia spike in the past so I have one of those in tank ammonia trackers, and I re-checked to be sure, but it's at 0 on both.


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

I think if you only have one female and two male it will be the male fighting over the female...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

A fish can get fin rot from a nip, but aggression seems more likely to make "shreds". You'll have to separate the fish. Use a net breeder or a large plastic tub if you don't have a QT tank.


----------

